# Glock warranty experience?



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

What does Glock really offer regarding their warranty?

Has anyone had to call Glock and get immediate help?

I've had my Glock 35 since November and the recoil rod tip is worn out, sorry no pic. But I've shot 2,000+ rounds out of it and been dry firing a lot...I think that's the result of the tip wear on the rod. Will Glock replace these minor parts for free?

Thanks.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I had just contacted Glock service department this afternoon (3/23/07) and they're sending me a FREE recoil rod spring assembly. The rep also mentioned to change every 2,000-3,000 rounds and that they'll be charging $3 next month.

Great service...especially when it's FREE!


----------

